
BitUnmap: Attacking Android Ashmem - Poalopat
https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com/2016/12/bitunmap-attacking-android-ashmem.html
======
zeveb
Very cool write-up, and a nifty little vulnerability.

Something that's either not in the article, or which I missed, is how many
Android phones in the wild are vulnerable.

~~~
pjmlp
All of them that aren't the expensive ones that Google sells.

On the 300€ price border, I am yet to get an Android device that had more than
one single update.

~~~
pawadu
This was part of the November update which as far as I know isn't even out
yet.

~~~
pjmlp
It won't change the fact which devices eventually will get the update.

